# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  il tributo" registro tasse riscosse interessi sicilia" che tributo è?

## lunarossa

tassa di circolazione? bollo auto?
Non sono riuscita a capire di che tributo di tratti e in quanto si prescrive....
Qualcuno sa darmi rifementi in merito?
Grazie in anticipo e buona serata! 
In realtà il tributo si chiama" Registro tasse riscosse sicilia".

----------


## lunarossa

> tassa di circolazione? bollo auto?
> Non sono riuscita a capire di che tributo di tratti e in quanto si prescrive....
> Qualcuno sa darmi rifementi in merito?
> Grazie in anticipo e buona serata! 
> In realtà il tributo si chiama" Registro tasse riscosse sicilia".

  Il condice Tributo che c'è in cartella corrisponde alla" tassa automobilistica riscosse per la Sicilia"..
Sarebbe il bollo?

----------

